# Trying to setup a cruise herf for 2006



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

I was on another thread and an idea came up. Taking a cruise and turning it into a herf. A couple of people were saying that next year would be better than this year. I had said that I would start a new thread to work out the details. In some cases (like mine) money is a concern. Also (like me) how long of a cruise to take (I have a 7 year old). So, off the top of my head, I can think of 4 things we should decide before we start booking reservations.

1) What month should we shoot for. May, June, or July.

2) How long of a cruise would we want to take. 3 day or 4 day.

3) Where we want to go. Bahamas, or Carribean.

4) What port to depart from. Here on the east coast of Florida there are 4 ports. Jacksonville, Port Canaveral, Fort Lauderdale, and Miami.

Anyone who would be interested or has some insight or contacts please post it.

Let's see if we can make this happen. We have plenty of time to plan this out!!!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Cruise to the Caribbean??? I'll pass, Maybe to Alaska then I'll go!  
We should asked Morning smiller too, if she want to go.
But feel free to stop by here Amigo, then we can do an inland herfing in one of the cigar shop.

PS. I'll try to get some info for you guys.
Salud!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

I am not too keen on spending a week on a boat, however, next winter a group of us are planning a trip to Punta Cana. Cost is about $600 a person for a week. that includes airfare from many points in the US, lodging, food and alcohol for a week. You can also do 3-4 day trips. This way people can stay or go as they please.

Cheers!


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Hmm, I think I spend enough time out to sea :r . Actually, I just returned from my first cruise on a ship that wasn't gray. One thing to think of, cigar smoking may be very limited on a cruise. The cruise I just went on had one small bar that you could smoke cigars in, that's it. I would verify the cigar smoking rules before selecting a ship. Now a trip to Costa Rico, Bahamas, etc. might be nice. I'll bring scuba gear and smokes. How about we all crash Pinoyman's place! I get the guest room! :r


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Hmm, I think I spend enough time out to sea :r . Actually, I just returned from my first cruise on a ship that wasn't gray. One thing to think of, cigar smoking may be very limited on a cruise. The cruise I just went on had one small bar that you could smoke cigars in, that's it. I would verify the cigar smoking rules before selecting a ship. Now a trip to Costa Rico, Bahamas, etc. might be nice. I'll bring scuba gear and smokes. How about we all crash Pinoyman's place! I get the guest room! :r


I'll start Packing tonight! No a carry on will do it... 

Let me know! they stop here for like a whole day, from 8:00 to 4:00pm
LCDH they have a little bar inside for like four to six persons, that where I got my free Cognac every saturday and there is adjoining hallway to the bar with few tables where you can smoke. I just hope La viaje habana will be open by then, a nice cuban restaurant with their own humidor. That's where Michael Jordan bought all his cigar! a friend of mine said he spend a good $10,000 for the cigars. to bring it home? I don't know.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Hmm, I think I spend enough time out to sea :r . Actually, I just returned from my first cruise on a ship that wasn't gray. One thing to think of, cigar smoking may be very limited on a cruise. The cruise I just went on had one small bar that you could smoke cigars in, that's it. I would verify the cigar smoking rules before selecting a ship. Now a trip to Costa Rico, Bahamas, etc. might be nice. I'll bring scuba gear and smokes. How about we all crash Pinoyman's place! I get the guest room! :r


Hey, Chief...What cruise line did you go on. I figure if we start this early, we could find out all the rules and work out these kind of details. Thanks for the heads up. Another point we have to look out for when I start making phone calls.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

here's a few i've been looking at.

royal caribbean 5-day 
Carnival 5-day 

Looks like we can get a good deal either this fall or next spring. We should probably work through an agent and try for group buying rates. If we can peak enough interest; this is certainly a possibilty!


----------

